# Cheeky Natives



## miley_take (Jul 16, 2010)

Branching out (excuse the pun!) from taking photos of reptiles, here's a few pics I grabbed one weekend with some of our funny characters - Lorikeet's and Black Cockatoos. 

Let me know what you think!


----------



## guzzo (Jul 16, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## sk17zn (Jul 16, 2010)

Love the black cockies beautiful birds, great pics


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 16, 2010)

Gorgeous pics, I love sending over to England, pics of the galahs and sulphur crests we get around here to show the rellies and make them drool.................... but seeing birds like that, ours pale into insignificance!!!!! Beautiful pics!


----------



## Banjo (Jul 16, 2010)

Awsome pics.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 16, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 16, 2010)

They are beautiful pictures! Well done


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 16, 2010)

awesome pics


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 16, 2010)

Dipcdame said:


> Gorgeous pics, I love sending over to England, pics of the galahs and sulphur crests we get around here to show the rellies and make them drool.................... but seeing birds like that, ours pale into insignificance!!!!! Beautiful pics!


 I've seen huge flocks of yellow-tailed blacks ( over 500 ) in your area between Murray bridge and the Coorong


----------



## miley_take (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! Loved taking them too... minus the projectiles from the cockatoos :lol:


----------

